

Kickstarter: ONetSwitch: Open Source Hardware for Networking - jlgaddis
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/onetswitch/onetswitch-open-source-hardware-for-networking

======
jlgaddis
Announcement sent to NANOG today:
[http://mailman.nanog.org/pipermail/nanog/2015-March/074038.h...](http://mailman.nanog.org/pipermail/nanog/2015-March/074038.html)

